# new Sig Op!



## bojangles (24 Mar 2005)

Hey everyone.

I just got "the call" yesterday to start my career as a Sig Op. I am very excited but have to admit that it was my second choice so all this time waiting I was actually elbow deep researching info on my first choice. So...needless to say. I have a TON of questions still regarding Sig Op and the recruiting centre keeps giving me the same info pamplet and not much else. Is there anyone in the trade right now who doesn't mind me picking thier brains a whole bunch? 
Also, after BMQ training, I was wondering if SQ training is conducted at the same place in St Jean or is it done at another location?

Bojangles


----------



## P-Free (24 Mar 2005)

Congrats. Good luck.


----------



## Canadian Sig (24 Mar 2005)

Hey congrats. I'm a sig op with 2 brigade in Petawawa. I have done the job here and on tour over seas so I might be able to answer your questions. Feels free to ask here or pm me.  Oh and by the way; our career manager told us just last week that SQ is being cut out so you may not wind up doing it. If you do take it then you will probably be in Borden, Meaford, or Gagetown for it.


----------



## GDawg (24 Mar 2005)

Canadian Sig said:
			
		

> .  Oh and by the way; our career manager told us just last week that SQ is being cut out so you may not wind up doing it.



Guh? Can anyone explain the reasoning behind that?


----------



## bojangles (24 Mar 2005)

I honestly have so many questions it's really hard to know where to start. I guess the most typically asked questions is what does a typical day consist of? Do you do alot of feild work or is mostly inside? Are you expected to have some basic knowledge of communicaitons systems, and if so, what?
I have alot of experience with cell phone service but that's about it. I worked for both Rogers AT&T and Qwest out of the states for about 7 years. I don't imagine any of this would likely be of any benefit to me but thought I'd ask.
Also, on a side note...do you see many women in this trade? I am female and just wondering.

Bojangles


----------



## Canadian Sig (24 Mar 2005)

Bojangles,
Well your typical day depends on what job you get assigned and also what base you get assigned to. In a Brigade we do spend a fair amount of time in the field. When we are in garrison we spend time doing maintenance on our vehicles and equipment, we also spend alot of time on PT. We are actualy also usualy getting ready for or have just come in from the field. I cant talk for Edmonton (1CMBG) but Petawawa is a very busy squadron.Our CO loves training!..lol. Dont worry about experience, the school in Kingston will tech you the basics about radio theory and the systems we use and when you finaly get to a unit we will expand on it. As for the question about females; I see one every day ( my wife is a sig op  ;D ). Seriously we do have some females in this trade, you wont be alone.  This trade is really varied, you can get into computers and IT or you can be an field type soldier. Partialy that is up to you and what paths you try to lean toward.Hope this answers a few of your questions and if you need any more info just drop me a line. This is a really cool trade so I hope you wind up liking your "second" choice..lol    

 GDawg,

    The problem (he says) was that SQ was being done at so many different  bases that it was'nt standardized. The idea now is to have the units/brigades handle combat type training. 2 Sigs does do patrol training at the unit level.


----------



## Radop (24 Mar 2005)

Canadian Sig said:
			
		

> Hey congrats. I'm a sig op with 2 brigade in Petawawa. I have done the job here and on tour over seas so I might be able to answer your questions. Feels free to ask here or pm me.   Oh and by the way; our career manager told us just last week that SQ is being cut out so you may not wind up doing it. If you do take it then you will probably be in Borden, Meaford, or Gagetown for it.



SQ is not cut out but going back to being part of your training before trades training.  I just came back from a military planning brief and they are going to a longer basic incorporating some of the items from the SQ course into it.  The new "SQ" course (sorry can't remember the name of it right now) will be similar to Land Environmental Training or Land Tactical Training that was taught a few years ago.  You will learn a variety of wpns and tacticts that are basic requirements for living in a land environment.  It is suppose to incorporate three vehicle BDT (basic Driver Training) as well.  We should be getting people who are actually qualified coming to the school and furthermore, to the units.

Good luck Bo and remember it is a game from here until you get to your unit.  PLAY THE GAME.  Don't let them get to you and filter out the good points and let the rest pass on out the other ear.  Good Luck.  Don't be afraid to send me an e-mail asking for more info.  I am in Kingston and have friends in the school and in most of the units across Canada.  Furthermore, I like Can Sig, have experience overseas and am regular force.


----------



## bojangles (24 Mar 2005)

Thank You so much for your advice. I appreciate it more than you know. I am not disappointed what so every that Sig Op was my "second" choice, only disappointed with myself for not researching it as well as I could have. I still have a month to get alot of my questions answered though. 
Now it makes sense to me why the recruiter told me my BMQ would start on April 26th and I would finish July 30th. It wasn't until I got off the phone that I realized that is a whole lot longer than a mere 10 weeks training. Do either of you know if it will be done consecutively following BMQ at the same site (St Jean) or if it will be conducted elsewhere?

It's nice to know there are a few women kicking around in this field as well. 
Bojangles


----------



## P-Free (24 Mar 2005)

Information I've heard is that they are expanding basic training in Saint-Jean from 10 weeks to 12 weeks. But I also heard it wasn't supposed to take effect until September.


----------



## Radop (24 Mar 2005)

P-Free said:
			
		

> Information I've heard is that they are expanding basic training in Saint-Jean from 10 weeks to 12 weeks. But I also heard it wasn't supposed to take effect until September.



If you put your experience down in your profile, people will take you more serious.  Don't make things up though as some one has been there and will challenge you on it.

That being said, you are right on lengthing basic when I cannot confirm.  We were just briefed on the proposed changes and when they take effect is anyones guess.  Hopefully it will be as soon as this Sept.


----------



## Canadian Sig (25 Mar 2005)

Radop,
 Glad to hear about the 3 vehicle BDT. We have been getting so many new guys who can't drive anything except LSVW. Pretty tough to put a guy into wide-area if he can't drive the truck!


----------



## Radop (25 Mar 2005)

We have guys who can only drive iltis and we have maybe 3 iltises. :crybaby:


----------



## bojangles (26 Mar 2005)

Ok, this is probably a silly question but what does CFJSR stand for? I got the first two letters down but I keep seeing this acronym  and only know that it is a job of some sort in our trade.

Bojangles


----------



## Canadian Sig (26 Mar 2005)

Canadian Forces Joint Signals Regiment. Thats the unit Rad op works for in Kingston Ont.


----------



## bojangles (26 Mar 2005)

Thanks.I have to get used to all these acronyms sooner or later.  

Bojangles


----------



## Canadian Sig (26 Mar 2005)

Dont sweat it. You will learn tons of them..lol


----------



## Canadian Sig (26 Mar 2005)

Where are you hoping to get posted?


----------



## bojangles (26 Mar 2005)

Petawawa. It's far enough away from home but close enough to drive if I need/want to.

Bojangles


----------



## Canadian Sig (26 Mar 2005)

Cool. If you get posted to Pet be prepared to do lots of field time. The squadron here supports the whole brigade so we are in the field more than almost anyone on base. Rad op will attest to our tempo..lol  :dontpanic:


----------



## bojangles (26 Mar 2005)

That's good. I am looking forward to it  ;D  Hopefully someday I get to meet all you fine folks!

Bojangles


----------



## bojangles (26 Mar 2005)

I have another question that you guys may be able answer for me. After BMQ, I heard you get 5 days to a week to go home to get your affairs in order before heading to your trade training. Is this true? I would love to come back and get my baby (my motorcycle).

Bojangles


----------



## Radop (26 Mar 2005)

bojangles said:
			
		

> Petawawa. It's far enough away from home but close enough to drive if I need/want to.
> 
> Bojangles



I commuted back and forth from Pet to Kingston for three years.  Two hours to North Bay should be a piece of cake.  And Cnd Sig is right about the field time.  We were seldom in garrison.  I was worse when I was here in Kingston with 1 CDHSR (Can Div HQ and Sigs Reg) were we deployed for 200+ days right after coming back Rwanda.


----------



## Canadian Sig (26 Mar 2005)

Bo. Dont know abut those days off. It sorta depends on where you are going. If you are heading to PAT platoon in Borden then who knows. I was lucky and did'nt do any real pat pltn time. I did OJT near to my home. (hint).    :dontpanic:


----------



## bojangles (27 Mar 2005)

From what I understand so far I will be going to Kingston after BMQ for training before I am posted anywhere. Just wondering if there is a few days to come home and get some stuff.

Bojangles


----------



## Canadian Sig (27 Mar 2005)

It depends on how backed up CFSCE is in Kingston. If you have to wait to get on a sig-op journeyman course then they usualy send you to Borden to something called PRETC. It basicly means you sit there and wait until a spot opens up at the school. You can however ask for on the job training after your done BMQ and considering where you are from you might be able to go home for it. Either way you can probanly get a few days off.


----------



## Radop (28 Mar 2005)

The back log in Kingston is well reduced from when you were awaiting trades training Cnd Sig.  Most pers are under 6 mos now and with the new system they are talking about putting into place, the wait could be for people to make up a course.  Hopefully they coord better than in the past and get soldiers through so they can come off one course and go on the next in a timely fashion.

As for the time to get stuff from North Bay, you will probably go to Borden for training.  You are then a short hop from home.  Most weekends after basic will be yours.  That being said, don't expect your weekends while in training systems.  Exercises and duties seem to be made up to ensure weekends are taken away from time to time.

As for the time off, I believe that you are not entitled until after your trades training and upon your first posting.  The rules have changed some but I still think that you must be trade qualified to get it.  The best way to find out is to talk to a RMS clerk once you get to a location after BMQ.  They should know the rules better than us lowly sig ops, lol.


----------



## bojangles (28 Mar 2005)

I started to pack all my belongings now so that when I finally get settled wherever I am going, I can have it sent or go home and get it. Remember I am a woman....it's going to drive me nuts having only the very basics with me in St Jean. LOL! I am sure I will cope though.

Bojangles


----------



## Canadian Sig (28 Mar 2005)

As it stands right now you will be entitled to 5 days (including travel) after your course in Kingston. That is based on you being posted to Pet, if you posted to Edmonton it might be longer. If all your stuff is packed the military can send movers to pick it all up for you as long as you have somebody there to meet the movers. The amount of time off you get after first posting is also dependant on if you are moving into shacks (barracks) or a house/apartment. You get more time for a house/apartment.


----------



## bojangles (28 Mar 2005)

So I assume I will have to live with the basics I take with me to BMQ until I am finished my training in Kingston. I can then send for the rest of my belongings. I don't mean to beat this subject to death but if that's the case. I want to make damned sure I bring more than just 2 sets of civvie clothes with me to last me all through basic and trades training. I am living with my Dad right now so having someone to be here when movers arrive is not a problem at all.
Do you know if they will also send your vehicles/motorcycle?

Bojangles


----------



## Canadian Sig (28 Mar 2005)

They will ship your vehicles for you. What I would suggest as far as clothes for Kingston is this: take 2 or 3 sets to St.Jean but set aside some more in a place where your dad can access them and then have them sent to you after BMQ. You have way more personal room in Borden/Kingston than you do in St. jean and you will have way more need or civvie clothes after BMQ.


----------



## bojangles (29 Mar 2005)

Thanks again for the advice. I hate that I worry about the little things but they keep me up at night. LOL!

Bojangles


----------



## Canadian Sig (31 Mar 2005)

No problem. By second or third week of BMQ you will be way too "numbed" to worry about anything anymore..lol


----------



## Radop (22 May 2005)

Canadian Sigs,

Aren't you still worried about the numbers?  Roto 0, Roto 4, etc, lol.  Or maybe $46 000, $54 000 or higher.

Still looking forward to tour #4 for myself.


----------



## Canadian Sig (22 May 2005)

H*ll Radop I'm not worried , being here I know I'm gonna go.lol. Just gotta wait for number 2. Finally got our medals the other day by the way. (and dont forget Me and the wife get to double that $ )


----------



## RossF (22 May 2005)

How much do you make on a typical tour to Afganistan?


----------



## Canadian Sig (23 May 2005)

A private 3 would make close to $3500 in regular pay ( no taxes over there ) and around $2000 a month in foreign service premiums ( depending on risk assesment and number of tours ect)


----------



## Radop (24 May 2005)

I am still waiting to get my medal. ???  I hope to get it before I end up back there. lol

Remember that the "UN" pay is based on about 6 different factors of which foreign service premium and danger incentives are two of the biggest.  I will get about 2500 for the next tour if I go back there.


----------



## Jason Bourne (24 May 2005)

Hey,

Maybe slightly off topic, just wondering what that group that (might?) be going over in July. A detachment of some sort, I know a few friends on a 3's course that might be going over on that. First tour literally weeks after grad from 3's. WOO! 

Borden - Make sure you spend the LEAST amount of time there if you do end up going there. I was there for seven very painful months. PRETC is ...well..a joke.

Meaford is a fun place to do SQ 

Jason


----------



## Radop (25 May 2005)

RCDs will make up the main party.


----------



## CH1 (28 May 2005)

Geez Rad Op, youre either bucking for promo, or pay raise. (lol)
It's nice to see some one is still eager!  Wish I would have had the chances you younger generation have.  Never did get a posting I wanted.  Good luck!  Ass down, heads up.
cheers


----------

